# Neighbors giving me anxiety



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

So I have these jerk neighbors who never stop with the noise. All night I have to listen to their TV or music and I have already spoken with them once and called management but I still hear them. I can't confront them because the woman is a witch with a capital B. In the meantime they wake me up early in the morning and keep me up at night with it and I can't relax. Any advice? Earplugs didn't help because I hear the stupid bassline from the music in the walls. I'm flipping out here and feeling totally defeated like... the jerks of the world win again!


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

hehe...this isn't good advice, but i'd do what they're doing--blast 'em out with really annoying music, etc. stuff like the theme song to the brady bunch...sorry, i don't mean to make light of your situation...neighbors stink...the girl that lives upstairs has many guys going and coming and lets just say, her bed must be over my living room







...


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

guh... Yeah one day (again reference to Metallica) I played "Master of Puppets" but they probably couldn't hear. I am waiting to see if they got management's letter. It really is terrible to have anxiety about going home.... the one place you're supposed to be relaxed and safe.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

1.) Can you involve the police?In our area there is a law that you can press charges if there is loud music at 10:00 or 11:00 at night. Its called disturbing the peace.2.) Do you have a headset or a walkman that you can play calming music or tapes to relax you that only you can hear?Good luck though.I know when I hear loud noises in the middle of the night it agravates my anxiety.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Well I fall asleep to the TV- headphones are too uncomfortable. A few times though their TV overpowered mine. So far the last two nights I haven't heard a peep out of them, so maybe management finally sent them the "be quiet" letter. But I still have major anxiety about it that I am trying to get over. I'm wondering if you have any suggestions for a helpful book or CD about controlling anxiety?


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

do you live alone almost famous? i just ask cuz i found that when i lived alone, my anxiety would shoot up like that over anything and everything (again, not saying that you don't have a right to feel the way you do)...in my own home i felt on edge and jumpy at every noise...i dunno, i think i have major issues with being alone







...


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

i hope your neighbors have stopped with thenoise. I know how annoying it is. My boyfriend has one that constantly parties all week and weekend. She stand in her drive way takling really loud and on weekends shes got music going and everything. If they keep doing it id complain again or get the police involved. now with the books i just got a couple off of amazon The Anxiety &Phobia workbook and Coping with anxiety. SO far the workbook one has been really good. It has all aspect of anxiety anf the other disorders that can go along with them all broken down. If has alot of information in it. I havent looked at the other one yet. hope this helps some


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks. I was in the bookstore today and saw the "Dummies Guide to getting over fear and anxiety" LOLThey have stopped. I just have to get over being afraid of her. Management and the Super already know she's a pain, and I have a good reputation in the building so the worst that she can do is come up and talk. So I have to stop being afraid of that possibility. I do live alone, but relatives live in the same building as I do, and I know a lot of the neighbors and some have even had negative experiences with my problem neighbor. Hopefully they'll be quiet from now on!


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

I have the same problem as you with jerk neighbours. I live in a townhouse and hate it. They have been really noisy since they moved in. I wrote them nice letters and then sent some to the management, when the nicec letters didn't work. Didn't do any good, so I turned my speakers to there wall, and have been blasting my music. They don't seem to like that and have been surprisingly quiet lately. They also are afraid of my 2 big dogs, and we share an unfenced yard-so that has helped too. As soon as they see me out with the dogs, they go inside. The majority of the people in here are jerks-so it's stressful. We're hoping to move in the next few months. I'm tired of neighbours. My kids have many friends over now, so I guess that makes them mad and they have given up.


----------

